# Rob Ford Was Loved by the People of Toronto



## amazingmouse (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Retired (Mar 29, 2016)

Sorry the man has passed, but frankly, as someone who lives both inside and outside of Canada, this man was an embarrassment to our Country and was his own worst enemy, seemingly facilitated by everyone around him.


----------



## amazingmouse (Mar 29, 2016)

I disagree. He lowered the taxes. He returned all constituents phone calls and was a down to earth person. I had the privilege to meet him and his family. He was an honest and transparent mayor. He was a Toronto mayor. People respected him and hundreds went to his funeral.


----------



## Retired (Mar 29, 2016)

I understand the reasons for your loyalty and admiration for the man, and it's obvious he had people who felt like you, so he got elected.

It is my view that someone in the public eye should conduct themselves in a respectful and civil manner to be a role model for his/her constituents.  In this respect, the man failed.  He was a laughing stock of every news services and comedy late night show of the world.  

American people know precious little about Canada as it is, and there is _hardly ever_ a Canadian news story covered on U.S. news programs, but that changed with this man.

If you ask any American person today what they think of when the name of Canada is mentioned, they will name this man's name.  Not the way I like my Country to be portrayed.


----------



## amazingmouse (Mar 29, 2016)

OK, feel free to delete the tribute video, thank you.


----------



## Retired (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't see any reason for deleting the video.  It's a tribute to someone you like and you are entitled to post it.  We may respectfully disagree on some matters, but I hope you don't regard a disagreement as a reason to delete your post.

Everyone's entitled to their opinion.


----------



## amazingmouse (Mar 31, 2016)

Steve said:


> I understand the reasons for your loyalty and admiration for the man, and it's obvious he had people who felt like you, so he got elected.
> 
> It is my view that someone in the public eye should conduct themselves in a respectful and civil manner to be a role model for his/her constituents.  In this respect, the man failed.  He was a laughing stock of every news services and comedy late night show of the world.
> 
> ...



No offence, Steve, you are entitled to hold you own opinion. I have voted to Mayor Rob Ford before I moved to the suburbs.
And just so, the majority of local news services members, who turned Rob into a laughing stock were there at his funeral sobbing and admitting to their unfair comments and made up stories, while he treated them fairly and warmly in return. Look at this link: My relationship with Rob Ford? It’s complicated - The Globe and Mail
Some of his biggest critics are now commenting that he had a heart and a smile bigger than the city, and that's how I will remember him as well. I have never seen such a massive public grief response, over 5 thousand people went to the city hall, where his body was reposed, and the main streets down town were blocked, full of mourning citizens.  A lot of public members were mad at some city councillors, journalists and officials and requested that as loyal voters they deserved to follow in first line, instead of those, who were against the former mayor. Some Toronto residents kept talking about the many times Rob Ford helped them during his term, and how they knew him better than the hypocritical politicians. 
I think a laughing stock reportage is less embarrassing to me as a Canadian, than sentencing my grand-grand children to live in enormous debt burden that will eventually deprive them of a decent army and any public services. I am very embarrassed for the legacy of my generation, which unfortunately I can't change, but this is a subject of a totally different discussion, out of the scope of this forum.


----------

